# q. b. = quanto basta



## rosi63

Chefs et cuisinières de France et alentours... J'ai besoin de vous: Comment est-ce qu'on indique dans les recettes françaises l'italien q. b. (quanto basta) pour indiquer par exemple de mettre la quantité de sel ou de poivre que l'on veut, selon ses propres habitudes?
Merci pour vos réponses.
Rosi


----------



## itka

Je ne vois pas souvent l'expression dans les recettes, mais je dirais : "à volonté" (ou en latin "ad libitum") ... 
Pour le sel et le poivre, généralement, rien n'est précisé concernant la quantité... Ah oui, si, par exemple dans la recette il y a un ingrédient naturellement salé, on dira alors : _"saler modérément"_ ou _"saler légèrement"._

Je ne vois rien d'autre, mais il y a peut-être une expression qui m'échappe. Si quelqu'un a une autre idée...


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir,

'(Saler) *à volonté*' ?


----------



## Corsicum

Je fais peut être une erreur mais je comprend :
ce qu’il faut / ce qui est nécessaire / comme il se doit / de façon ad hoc selon l'usage / à son goût



Pierre Simon said:


> '(Saler) à volonté' ?


Effectivement un dictionnaire donne « à discrétion »
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/italien-francais/q_b_/49161


----------



## rosi63

Merci à tous pour vos réponse. Maintenant je sais quoi dire à mes élèves de lycée hôtelier.
Rosi


----------



## Necsus

Secondo il Garzanti:
(_nelle ricette ecc._) _quel tanto che basta_, juste ce qu'il faut; _quanto basta_, en quantité suffisante.


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Secondo il Garzanti:
> (_nelle ricette ecc._) _quel tanto che basta_, juste ce qu'il faut; _quanto basta_, en quantité suffisante.


Grazie, Necsus, mi hai fatto tornare in mente l'espressione che cercavo invano da ieri: _(saler, assaisonner)_ _à point_ *Edit:* (..., che si usa anche per la cottura).


----------



## LaurentDL

rosi63 said:


> Chefs et cuisinières de France et alentours... J'ai besoin de vous: Comment est-ce qu'on indique dans les recettes françaises l'italien q. b. (quanto basta) pour indiquer par exemple de mettre la quantité de sel ou de poivre que l'on veut, selon ses propres habitudes?
> Merci pour vos réponses.
> Rosi


Bonjour Rosi63, en France on traduit q.b. par qs ou q.s. (Quantité Suffisante) et aussi par pm ou p.m. (Pour mémoire). C'est très souvent que dans les livres de cuisine prof. on trouve ces formes abrégées.


----------

